# Visa Question



## adrar (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi All,

Although I have only just registered I've been reading these forums for quite a while now and must say thank you to all the people who have contributed, it has been very informative.

I have a few questions I would like to clarify. I have just obtained a non imm visa 0 A (retirement visa). My Visa says I must leave my country within 1 year. My area of confusion is do I need to report to immigration every 90 days or not? The lady at the consulate here told me I do not need to and that I can simply stay for 1 year then renew. Or does this depend on the stamp I get when I enter the country, and if so how can someone explain this stamp?

Secondly, my wife is getting a visa O as my spouse who is not of retirement age. Apparently she may need to leave the country every 90 days. Does anyone have any experience with this? Is she able to somehow extend for a year based on my visa or extend every 90 days and avoid leaving the country?

Thank you all for the help!

Cheers
Adrian


----------



## adrar (Feb 1, 2013)

*Also*

If anyone would like me to explain how to get a visa o a and o for a spouse (from Australia) let me know, happy to explain. I bombarded the poor lady with dozens of questions to which she very politely explained


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Non-immigrant visa (multiple entries) do allow:
- stays up to 90 days at a time; through border-runs you get another 90 days; no reporting needed. This option will allow you up to 15 months of stay. Do a border-run on the 2nd but last day of the validity of your visa and get 3 extra months. 
- stays up to 365 days at a time; no need to make border-runs; 90 day reporting at immigrant is a MUST!!!! This option allows you up to 24 months of stay. Do a border-run on the 2nd but last day of the validity of your visa and get one year of stay. 

I suppose that your wife got a dependent visa and she will follow you and your movements.

So, basically no real answer to your question, sorry. Just some options.


----------



## adrar (Feb 1, 2013)

thanks joseph, just to make sure i understand right, when you say Do a border-run on the 2nd but last day of the validity of your visa, do you mean to do the border run on the second last or last day of the validity?


----------



## Dumbo (Feb 24, 2009)

O-A retirement; Do you have a multi-entry visa? If so report to immigration every 90 days.
Close to the end of your 12 months do a border crossing and on your way back your will get another 12 months extension without having to show money in the bank or income.
I am not sure about your wife but I think she will be on a dependant visa. If you cannot find an answer here ask the question on Thai visa.


----------

